# KVM switch problem



## Fishtech (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Everybody,
I installed an 8 port Tripp-lite KVM and connected 5 different servers. Everything intially was fine. I then disconnted one of the servers to work on it and when I reconnted it to the KVM the mouse and keyboard freeze at the login screen. I connected the server up to another 2 port unpowerd KVM and it works fine. I have hooked other computers up to the port where the server was and they work fine. Ive even tried changing cabbles. Any ideas?


----------



## RTSSentry (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you ever find a solution for this problem? I am having a similar problem with a Tripp-Lite 16 port KVM. Eight identical machines are plugged into it. Five of these lock up the keyboard and mouse when trying to login with CTL+ALT+DEL. The affected machines work fine stand-alone.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

is there a difference in response if, for example, you disconnect one when it locks up?


----------



## Fishtech (Apr 1, 2008)

Found a fix to this problem. I had to remote into the machine and restart it. I let it come up to the point where I needed to log in. At this time the mouse would work. I then remoted back in and restarted the computer again. It booted up and and I was able to log in with the KVM with no problem. It happens anytime I loose power and each time I do the samething and it works. Hope this helps anybody else with the same problem


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

If you shut down the server first you can usually disconnect it from the kvm switch and reconnect without any problems, this is not always the case but most of the time it shouldn't be a problem, it all depends on how well the kvm switch is designed. As far as the power issue, if the kvm switch is not plugged into a UPS but the servers are then when the switch loses power its just like unplugging a kvm switch from a live server, never a good idea. If the servers and the kvm switch lose power you will almost always have to restart everything again. Before bringing up any computer attached to a kvm switch the switch has to be up and running forst, the kvm switch has to simulate the connections for the server so it must be up and operational first then the servers can be turned on.


----------

